# URGENT Betty is weeing blood



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Am Posting this on behalf of SSKMick:

URGENT Betty is weeing blood 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Im' not sure how many of you are on here at the moment.

I have been cleaning their crates. I found two clots of blood and there is blood in her wee, I mean the red stuff, not dark.

I have turned her upside down in my arms to check her wound, its fine clean too, it is swollen unless that was because of the position I was holding her.

No signs of blood around her bum or lady bits. She has dry blood on the back of her hind legs.

Is this normal after a spay?

She is active, alert, eating and drinking. 

I intend to ring the vet, but they don't open until 9:00am.


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

SSKMick, really hope someone on here can give some advice or reassurance. Please let us know how she is and what vet advises.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Check te thread red wee -I have put pictures of funky's red wee there (page 3 I think) -check of this is the same
You are now 4th person who said their bunny have blood-funky has it,lopside bunny has it,our friend bunny has it and now is you
Either this is something related o food or something is going on
After he has been spayed she probably had some painkillers etc they can colour wee in red colour


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

One of my buns has occasionally done a diet related red wee and I would say it is a different colour of red to a wee containing blood. Also the presence of blood clots and blood on the legs and the recent spay sounds like Betty is definitely producing blood rather than dietary red wee.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Tao2 said:


> One of my buns has occasionally done a diet related red wee and I would say it is a different colour of red to a wee containing blood. Also the presence of blood clots and blood on the legs and the recent spay sounds like Betty is definitely producing blood rather than dietary red wee.


So she needs to go to vets immediately


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Just heard from sskmick: Betty got taken to the vets first thing this morning and is now on antibiotics. Hopefully she will give us an update on how she is getting along.

Hope you are feeling better soon Betty!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I had to get her to a vets immediatley, I wasn't talking a splash of colour it is pooling and she is losing clots.

I just wanted to know if this was normal after a female spay. I have had a hysterectomy and it is normal in humans.

I spoke to both the Crab Lane Vets and our Local Vet both are working closely together in that the Crab Lane Vets are happy to send their paperwork through to our local vet.

Our appointment was at 9:10am, the vet suggested three possible options for the blood loss the most likely is a bacterial infection and has given me some antibiotics for her. She is very stressed out at the moment I have put a dose on a leaf in the hope that she takes it, if not, once hubby comes home he will help by holding her while I syringe it in to her.

She was perfectly fine at bedtime and woke up to this. She is lively and eating etc.. I take her back in 5 days unless she dips or the blood loss doesn't decrease. The vet suggested 3 days I should see a marked improvement if not I take her back then or sooner.

She is not anemic and appears fit and healthy in all other respects and he wants to be able to treat her if necessary as soon as she dips to give her a good chance of recovery if she doesn't respond to treatment.

I hope all this ramble makes sense.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I do feel for you as you have been so stressed put with their ops and they were doing so well!
I have never herd about blood lost after ops in bunnies-my girls never had any problems like that.
If you want to give Betty antybiotic before your husband come back home-knew of the floor and put her between our legs you than should have no problem with syringe antibiotic.
I used to have problems and always wait for Richard or tried to do it on my but thu would bite me (not that it hurt).
I hope sHe gets better soon!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Many thanks for all your help and support.

Fortunately Betty being a greedy little girl has eaten the leaf with the antibiotic liquid on. I will try and do it that way tomorrow too, much less stressful for her if I can give her it that way.

She looks subdued and sleepy. I could do with changing her litter tray, in fact her whole crate could do with refreshing but I will give her a bit more time.

She has had a normal wee, the milky tea colour. She hangs her bum out of the crate and wees. I have put newspaper directly underneath the crates on top of the plastic sheeting. At least I can see exactly what is happening.

I really thought we were out of the woods, they were both coming on in leaps and bounds. I am so glad I booked two weeks off work.

As I said before never again and this reinforces it for me tbh. I feel like its my fault, if I had have been satisfied with Barney and not got another rabbit. If I had kept them in separate hutches, and have I missed something, is there something I could have done differently, am I keeping them clean enough.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Only just home from work.

Absolutely nothing you could have done differently, so don't go blaming yourself.

"Red wee"as you have gathered is normal -it's not usually blood - and is most likely diet or medication related.

But blood clots is not normal.

So you have done the right thing, and taken her back urgently. Hopefully the antibiotics will do the trick.

It is good that her latest wee is "normal".

I was wondering where the blood actually came from? Were there any signs of her having chewed her spay wound? Did it look"hot"/infected? 

The majority of ours have gone through spay with no more than what you would expect afterwards. But we did foster one who's wound became infected, and another who got cystitis. Both made a full recovery with the right treatment.

So follow the treatment - keep a very close eye on her - is she weeing OK, but not having little drips here there everywhere/straining - is her poo relatively her normal poo size - is she eating OK - is she behaving OK (not becoming more subdued).

It's going to be nervewracking, but hopefully, she will soon make a full recovery. If you feel that she is deteriorating in any way, or you see more blood, don't hesitate to contact your vet urgently.

Also might be worth getting in contact with our font of all knowledge - Bernie.

She's not on here nowadadys, but others hazyreality (Heidi), and others know how to contact her.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi, you did the right thing...clots of blood post spay is not normal. Hopefully its just an infection. I know bernie sometimes gives baytril in weetabix....but my lot have never fallen for that....its wrap them in a towel & get it shoved in asap for them. Sometimes you can also draw up the baytril, then draw a tiny bit of pineapple juice in the syringe on top....and they go oooo yummy juice....then you bang the lot in & retreat going mwuahuahuahuahua whilst they look naffed off.....:idea:


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Lopside said:


> Hi, you did the right thing...clots of blood post spay is not normal. Hopefully its just an infection. I know bernie sometimes gives baytril in weetabix....but my lot have never fallen for that....its wrap them in a towel & get it shoved in asap for them. Sometimes you can also draw up the baytril, then draw a tiny bit of pineapple juice in the syringe on top....and they go oooo yummy juice....then you bang the lot in & retreat going mwuahuahuahuahua whilst they look naffed off.....:idea:


Bernie really knows her stuff, I have just looked at what I have been given for Betty and it is Baytril 0.3. I have been intouch with Bernie in fact she wrote to me as I was writing to her. She had been told about Betty.

I don't know what happened, why she was banned or why she made the decision not to come back, but this forum has lost a valued member who has a lot of experience and knowledge which is very sad especially for members like me, who need all the help I can get. I don't want to know and I don't want this to be a bashing thread either, just wanted to say my peace.

The vet suggested I offer her something sweet afterwards, or with it if she doesn't take to it.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Baytril is the devils poison haha! My Syrian has the most explosive reaction to it, the rabbits less dramatically


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Sending healing vibes to Betty. x


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I have just checked on her again and she is moving about, I have given her a bit more corrianda. She is more alert and active now.

I will pop out and cut the grass at the front and then change them both, so they are fresh and clean again.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Lopside said:


> Baytril is the devils poison haha! My Syrian has the most explosive reaction to it, the rabbits less dramatically


I don't fully understand, is the explosive reaction a good thing or a bad one.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Summersky said:


> Only just home from work.
> 
> Absolutely nothing you could have done differently, so don't go blaming yourself.
> 
> ...


Initially I didn't know where the blood was coming from, her wound is still closed and looks to be healing nicely. There were dry blood on the back of her hind legs but no sign of injury. I couldn't even see any blood round her lady bits. However she had a wee and it looked like she was just weeing blood not urine. There must have been urine mixed in but it was scary.

I posted on here prior to the vets opening in the hope someone would say that's normal but you should get her checked out just in case.

I was writing to Bernie as she was writing to me. Same advice get her straight to the vets. 

The blood is definitely coming from her urinary tract in the vets while she was on the table I didn't see but he said oh there is a pool and as I moved her there was a pool of blood when he turned her upside down there was blood all round her lady bits and he was able to remove clots from her passage too. No kidding I was so worried I felt faint. I kept telling myself don't pass out, he will think its because of the sight of blood.

One of the options was that her blood doesn't clot just continues to bleed, but he thought that would have been picked up on during the operation.

If things don't settle down then they are going to do a scan to find out why she is bleeding. I hope we don't have to go there and that she starts to pick up.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Omg I would faint!
That's awaful what she needs to go though and you with her!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

We've found that some bunnies build up a "tolerance" to baytril, insofar as once they have had it, they don't run off back feet a flicking, to some dark corner to clean. Others of ours always hate it and never get used to it.

Ours get a little treat straight after, which helps some.

And yes, Bernie is sorely missed on here. collectively,we know a lot, but she has done a lot of research, and is always up to date iwth current thinking.

Tell her Summersky misses her, when you are next in contact. It's just not the same on here.

I hope Betty improves quickly. You have been very unlucky.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Summersky said:


> We've found that some bunnies build up a "tolerance" to baytril, insofar as once they have had it, they don't run off back feet a flicking, to some dark corner to clean. Others of ours always hate it and never get used to it.
> 
> Ours get a little treat straight after, which helps some.
> 
> ...


I think you are very knowledgable about bunnies


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

sskmick said:


> I don't fully understand, is the explosive reaction a good thing or a bad one.


I had a video of it, cos it was the same time Bernie was giving poor little Nova her Baytril, and we were debating whose animal hated it the most! She would be fine for a second or two post admin, then she would take off on one, and literally throw herself round her cage with her eyes screwed up and pushing her face under the megazorb......i think she's a bit of a drama queen....everything she does is OTT!


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Summersky said:


> Tell her Summersky misses her, when you are next in contact. It's just not the same on here.QUOTE]
> 
> Bernie says *HI!!!!!* She has been rather busy with a new arrival...................................................guess what????


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Funky said:


> I think you are very knowledgable about bunnies


Thank you - I know what I know, but also know that there is so much that I don't know - I think!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Lopside said:


> Summersky said:
> 
> 
> > Tell her Summersky misses her, when you are next in contact. It's just not the same on here.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Nope. I'll start a new thread so as not to hijack this one.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Summersky said:


> Thank you - I know what I know, but also know that there is so much that I don't know - I think!


Both you and Heidi are extremely knowledgeable. You know more than you think. 

I am going to try to be reserved because its too early to really say for sure, but the only blood I have removed from her crate was where she has been laying from coming home from the vets. I have put a pale coloured blanket in and its clear. Her wee doesn't show obvious signs of blood, it looks clear of blood.

I am expecting her to wee a last clot which hasn't happened yet. If I see that I won't panic to me that will be her body just chucking out the final bits of rubbish.

She has had a stretch of her legs and is eating, drinking etc., so everything is looking good - so far so good.

I will continue to give her, her meds and keep my fingers firmly crossed.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Lopside said:


> Nope. I'll start a new thread so as not to hijack this one.


Don't worry anything relating to Bernie and her pets is fine to be discussed on this thread or a new one.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

sskmick said:


> Both you and Heidi are extremely knowledgeable. You know more than you think.
> 
> I am going to try to be reserved because its too early to really say for sure, but the only blood I have removed from her crate was where she has been laying from coming home from the vets. I have put a pale coloured blanket in and its clear. Her wee doesn't show obvious signs of blood, it looks clear of blood.
> 
> ...


I am crossing everything here for you too. 

((((((((((((((Sending healing vibes)))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Lopside said:


> Nope. I'll start a new thread so as not to hijack this one.


I assume you haven't started yet new thread as I cannot find it!would that be in bunnies section?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Lopside said:


> Bernie says *HI!!!!!* She has been rather busy with a new arrival...................................................guess what????


I know, I know 



sskmick said:


> Both you and Heidi are extremely knowledgeable. You know more than you think.
> 
> I am going to try to be reserved because its too early to really say for sure, but the only blood I have removed from her crate was where she has been laying from coming home from the vets. I have put a pale coloured blanket in and its clear. Her wee doesn't show obvious signs of blood, it looks clear of blood.
> 
> ...


Thankyou very much :blushing: I tend to absorb information, particularly medical stuff (human or animal) and I think I do remember the college stuff, I just don't realise I do lol

Glad there is nothing obvious now  *fingers crossed* for her x


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Soz, had to go shopping! That sounds good about Betty


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I have checked on her again (before bed) and she is doing really well no sign of any blood loss.

I will continue with the meds and take her back to the vets on Friday, even if everything seems to have settled down. I would rather err on the side of caution especially before the weekend.

Wow did she give me a scare.


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Good to read that, I hope she is on the mend. I'm not surprised you were panicking this morning! It really is scary when a little animal starts bleeding all over the place.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

There was a little blood and a clot this morning but nothing that I wasn't half expecting. She doesn't have any dry blood on her so I'm not overly concerned at this stage.

She was playing with her pet bed first thing this morning, then I saw her eating some pellets and a bit of hay. I put a leaf laced with her meds mixed with a couple more leaves. The little git she ate round the laced leaf. I have now given her, her full quota of green leaf veg for breakfast with the laced leaf mixed in and I will keep an eye on her but if she refuses to eat that particular leaf, I will wait for hubby to come and give her her meds then.

I let her out of her crate while I cleaned it and she did a blinky the first one I've seen her do. I was so pleased but my heart was in my mouth, I'm thinking go steady.


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

Fingers crossed for Betty hun


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

She has eaten the leaf I laced with her meds, so I'm very pleased about that. Far less stressful than having to use a syringe.

She is now subdued and nodding off to sleep.

Things appear to be going well - so far so good. I'm feeling more relaxed now too.

I'm going to line the wooden floor of the other hutch, I have already lined the wooden floors of one hutch. It should make it easier to clean, disinfect and thoroughly dry them off.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I am glad she is doing well and is a good girl with medication.
Stuart always smells meds so even if I put it on his favourite banana he won't eat it.
Hopefully she will be improving from now on.
Tonight I will be facing news about Aza and see what is happening with Funky.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Funky said:


> I am glad she is doing well and is a good girl with medication.
> Stuart always smells meds so even if I put it on his favourite banana he won't eat it.
> Hopefully she will be improving from now on.
> Tonight I will be facing news about Aza and see what is happening with Funky.


I will keep checking your thread for up to date details on your pets. I hope all goes well.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Sounding promising.

Crossing fingers for you and Betty.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

This evening her wee was bloody but very watery so again I'm not overly concerned at this stage, everything otherwise appears to be normal and she seems happy.


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hopefully antibiotics should be kicking in soon. Please let us know how she is when you have chance.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I have been with them both most of this morning. I have watched Betty have a wee and it looks normal.

I am not expecting to see any blood now, if I do see any from now until Friday then I'm taking her straight back to the vets.

It seems to me that the antibiotics are working but the amount of blood she was initially loosing the meds couldn't have worked instantly so there was bound to be blood loss albeit reduced.

I have again put the liquid meds on a food (wild rocket leaves). She hasn't eaten it all yet but there is plenty of time.

 so far so good.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Betty is doing extremely well, no signs of any blood at all. She has taken her meds this morning in the usual way on her leafy veg. It does leave her a bit subdued but at least she is resting.

The vet must have been bang on with his diagnosis. Apparently rabbits guts are full of bacteria, if that bacteria gets into the blood stream it starts to damage the blood vessels which then causes the bleeding.

I am now feeling quietly confident we are out of the woods. I take her back to the vets tomorrow morning. I doubt I will be able to post tomorrow until mid to late afternoon as I have a hospital appointment. Just looked at the time and it cracked me up 1:46pm. ut:


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Great news about Betty. They do put us through so much stress!!!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Tao2 said:


> Great news about Betty. They do put us through so much stress!!!


Life is strange, I wasn't expecting any problems at all with Betty, it was Barney who I was most concerned about, given that our local vet suggested he was a higher risk because of his age and he sailed through. You just never know what is round the corner.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Just got back from the vets I have plenty of time to post.

OMG, I didn't realise how close I was to losing her. The vet was expecting to hospitalise her today. She was borderline anemic, due to the amount of blood loss. He actually said I was very unlucky, whilst it can happen it isn't common. He went on to explain how the operation is performed and where the womb was removed from the cervix and tied that part had become infected which in turn travelled up into her bladder, so she was bleeding from the site of operation and also weeing blood from her bladder.

There is no sign of any blood loss now, and I have two days left of the course of antibiotics (Saturday and Sunday). The vet said because of the severity of the infection I could see bleeding again next week around Tuesday or Wednesday.

Any signs of bleeding I have to contact them for another course of antibiotics, if after that bleeding reoccurs then she will be admitted for a scan to find out exactly what is happening.

He said that he is confident that I am vigilant and will act immediately. 

I can draw a line under this if there is no sign of bleeding by Friday of next week.

Out of three female animals I have had two have had serious complications due to being spayed. In future I will be getting any female pet from a rescue that has already been spayed. No way will I go through this ever again. I thought I could draw a line under this today tbh but I feel all uptight now as I have another week to go before I know for sure whether she is going to be okay.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

sskmick said:


> Just got back from the vets I have plenty of time to post.
> 
> OMG, I didn't realise how close I was to losing her. The vet was expecting to hospitalise her today. She was borderline anemic, due to the amount of blood loss. He actually said I was very unlucky, whilst it can happen it isn't common. He went on to explain how the operation is performed and where the womb was removed from the cervix and tied that part had become infected which in turn travelled up into her bladder, so she was bleeding from the site of operation and also weeing blood from her bladder.
> 
> ...


Omg -did they no want to keep her there just to observe?
Regarding getting pets from rescue-thats is a bonus they they are neutered as I cannot bear thought of anthestetic but my Baby Roo will need castration as he is too small now.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Funky said:


> Omg -did they no want to keep her there just to observe?
> Regarding getting pets from rescue-thats is a bonus they they are neutered as I cannot bear thought of anthestetic but my Baby Roo will need castration as he is too small now.


My understanding was that the vet wasn't expecting to see much improvement in her.

Try not to worry about little Roo of all the male pets I have had neutered "touch wood" there wasn't been a problem. One cat out of six of, mine had a mild infection that the dog picked up on. The dog sniffed the cats bits and came to me jumping and barking very agitated, you just know when your dog is trying to tell you something, a bit like when they want to toilet. I looked at the cat and it did look sore so I took him straight back to the vets he had a course of antibiotics - sorted.

I was overly concerned about Barney because our local vet said he was a higher risk due to his age. Fortunately Bernie told me of a rabbit savvy vet in Harrogate absolutely no problem with him. 

I can't lie I do get in a state but there again I think we all do, its natural when we care about our pets.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Hubby has just rung to ask how we got on, and I told him. He said we should never have had her done. We should have just had Barney done. :yikes:

I had to remind him that it was looking unlikely Barney was fit and healthy enough to have the op due to his age.

He said but to put her through all this when she is still only a baby. I said we have to think about the size of her hutch that she was living in, which she would have probably lived in for the rest of her life. Whilst I spend a lot of time with Barney there is no guarantee she would have had the same amount of time spent with her. This way both rabbits will have the company of each other, plenty of space, lots of attention and will hopefully live a happy life together.

He made me promise not to ever get another female pet again. That wasn't a difficult promise to make tbh.


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

I think she is better off at home with you, less stress and they obviously realise that you will keep a close eye on her. Fingers crossed for her, things sound like they've gone well so far. I know it is a worry having it on your mind for another week but at least they have given very clear guidelines for what to what for, do and timeframe. I feel happier if I know exactly what to do!!

Funky, try not to worry about Baby Roo (I know it's hard not to), castration is much more minor than spaying. Both my bucks were done last year with absolutely no problems (even though one of them was really young when he was done 'cos I wanted to bond him with the others).

Good luck with everything.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Well, she is one tough bunny, to come through all that - and well done you for nursing her. Hopefully, the antibiotics will do the trick, and she won't have any more bleeding. You were both very unlucky.

Re any future bunnies - yes, it is a great idea to get a rescue spayed female - saves all the worry.

Re your OH - while it seems logical to not have Betty spayed, if you had left her, as well as being likely to get very hormonal and grumpy, she would have been at a very high risk of dying of uterine cancer in a few years.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Summersky said:


> Well, she is one tough bunny, to come through all that - and well done you for nursing her. Hopefully, the antibiotics will do the trick, and she won't have any more bleeding. You were both very unlucky.
> 
> Re any future bunnies - yes, it is a great idea to get a rescue spayed female - saves all the worry.
> 
> Re your OH - while it seems logical to not have Betty spayed, if you had left her, as well as being likely to get very hormonal and grumpy, she would have been at a very high risk of dying of uterine cancer in a few years.


You are right of course, although my hubby is more for the dog he has a soft spot for Bellini (our Ragdoll) and Betty. I think he felt for her initially in the tiny hutch and she is content in his arms.

I'm hoping the antibiotics will do the trick, I assumed we were already home and dry tbh. Next Friday can't come soon enough, then I can relax.

All her white blankets are washed clean and dry in a pile ready for next week. The vet advised against white but I can see at glance as soon as problem starts to arise. He is of the opinion it looks far worse than it actually is. Barney had a bit of leakage the first day home but really watery to be expected but with white blankets I was able to keep a close eye on them.

Deffo any girls in the future will be from a rescue.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I am pleased to report that Betty is doing well, the vet said I can draw a line under this if she is clear by Friday (tomorrow). I think we would have to be extremely unlucky if the bleeding re-occurs now.

I will feel a lot more comfortable tomorrow. If all is well then they will be moved to the outdoor (separate) hutches and runs over the weekend.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

sskmick said:


> I am pleased to report that Betty is doing well, the vet said I can draw a line under this if she is clear by Friday (tomorrow). I think we would have to be extremely unlucky if the bleeding re-occurs now.
> 
> I will feel a lot more comfortable tomorrow. If all is well then they will be moved to the outdoor (separate) hutches and runs over the weekend.


Good news. 
Funky is finishing his antybiotic today-his wee is still dark but not red colour more orange I wonder if this can be caused by science selective as his wee became that colour when I have started to give him new pellets


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

You truly deserve break as it seems you have been bit unfortunate with their neutering.
I can see similarity between you and me regarding to bunnies problems i am bit paranoid my husband would not use the word 'bit'!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Funky said:


> Good news.
> Funky is finishing his antybiotic today-his wee is still dark but not red colour more orange I wonder if this can be caused by science selective as his wee became that colour when I have started to give him new pellets


I am so pleased Funky has finished his antibiotics. I haven't a clue what could have caused the discolouring of his wee. I do know certain foods like beetroot and even carrots can cause their wee to change colour. It is also difficult to know whether it is discolouring or blood.

Whilst I post on here when I have problems with my pets I will usually book an appointment with the vet, just to be on the safe side.



Funky said:


> You truly deserve break as it seems you have been bit unfortunate with their neutering.
> I can see similarity between you and me regarding to bunnies problems i am bit paranoid my husband would not use the word 'bit'!


My husband knows I am OTT when it comes to the pets welfare and wellbeing. Over the past few weeks we have spent around £500 in vet fees. They are all doing well and touchwood I will not have to see a vet until their annual jabs due next year.

I just have a slight problem with Barney he has started his very heavy moult, obviously it is with being indoors. When I transfer them outdoors over the weekend I will make sure it is a nice warm sunny day and put plenty of hay in their bedding area to make sure they have a warm place to sleep.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

sskmick said:


> I am so pleased Funky has finished his antibiotics. I haven't a clue what could have caused the discolouring of his wee. I do know certain foods like beetroot and even carrots can cause their wee to change colour. It is also difficult to know whether it is discolouring or blood.
> 
> Whilst I post on here when I have problems with my pets I will usually book an appointment with the vet, just to be on the safe side.
> 
> ...


I am OTT too it is better be age than sorry!
I think lately that it would be cheaper for me to train as vet hahahahha


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Funky said:


> I am OTT too it is better be age than sorry!
> I think lately that it would be cheaper for me to train as vet hahahahha


Even a vet nurse would do, half the time its the not knowing whether to take them to see a vet or not.

I hope Hodge is settling down, bless him.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I can definitely draw a line under this now. She is fine, no re-occuring blood loss.

It started off being a beautiful sunny morning here looks a bit overcast now :thumbdown: if the weather picks up I will set their runs up on the front lawn again, to let them have some fresh air and blow the cobwebs off them (so to speak).

We have getting a quote today for the retaining wall in the back garden. I can't wait until that is completed. Hubby wanted to build the wall (he isn't a bricklayer :yikes we bought all the equipment and then I said, its a lovely idea but what if... that would be a lot of money to have to get someone in to start again.

I take my hat off to all you who keep rabbits indoors, I can't cope tbh, I am not able to vacuum for fear of stressing them out so I am using a brush pan and brush and picking strands of hay up with my fingers - its been an absolute nightmare. Barney is really clean and tidy, she is a little demolition worker. Complete trashed her hideaway pet bed always pieces of foam everywhere, rips the newspaper up (which I place under the carpet in her crate), destroyed the carpet in her crate. Her crate ends up knee deep in torn newspaper bits, foam and hay. Oh and she has bit through the wire of cats' water fountain (fortunately it wasn't switched on). She uses the litter tray, well her feet are in the litter tray but her bum hangs out.  

Plans for this weekend is to get gravel to put down between the edge of the paving slabs to the boundary hedge and set the buns hutches and runs up ready for them to go back outside (and I can't wait). :001_wub: I do honest


----------

